# One Fly Challenge



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Any particular day or at the ty'ers convienence? Might really represent skill level and location more than the fly, just saying...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sorry, overlooked the time period


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Would recommend a shorter time period as not to give us retired seasoned citizens an undue advantage. But then again maybe we need it to even the energy levels, Lol. Also, at this point am limited to a yak so do i like get a bonus of a couple hundred points?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

An on your honor event?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like a salt water advantage. Us inland folks are limited on spieces


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Charleston Fly Shop runs a One Fly tournament each year but you get ONE fly. Its one day and two people to a skiff and each can choose their fly. So you can have two different patterns on the boat. You lose it or break off then done for the day. You can retie leaders as much as you want. I know this probably wouldn't work for an online week(s) long event. If done there needs to be a token or something in the photo that shows it is current.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

It would just be an honor system thing. With no prize, why cheat? On the other hand, with no prize, why play? 

It would be really interesting to see what everyone's choice would be. I'm guessing there would be a lot of general patterns like clousers, deceivers, maybe a popper or something. But there might be surprises and I don't even know what I would go with. I know a night time shrimp pattern seems a little specialized but there are a lot of options of fish to catch on dock lights at night. I think that choice is the fun of it. 

Another way to approach it is that we tend to catch the most fish with what we fish with most. So if I tied a high tie fly (something I've never used) and fished with it nonstop for a week or a month, chances are I'd have success with it.

Anyway, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I like this idea... I'll just tie a Congo hair peacock clouser and catch a bunch of peas and take home the gold!  

On a more serious note, I'd be interested in seeing where this goes.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

bonehead said:


> I like this idea... I'll just tie a Congo hair peacock clouser and catch a bunch of peas and take home the gold!
> 
> On a more serious note, I'd be interested in seeing where this goes.


Max 5 per species! Although i want to know just what a congo hair peacock clouser looks like. I'm interested in seeing what gets picked by everyone as well.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I would love to hear what other people's choices in flies would be for this. I have to say that I would lean heavily toward a size 4 Clouser in chartreuse and white. Just last night I grabbed 3 snook and a moonfish, had a ladyfish jump off and broke off a jack in less than 2 hours of fishing. I can name a pile of other fish around here (Jupiter, FL) in both fresh and salt water that would go for it.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Loving this idea dude! I'd be in, we should make it a thing...as for which fly thats pretty tough. Feel like I'd have two options down here in PR as would a lot of people in South Florida.
1) Shrimp pattern tie job typical flats fly type thing I do on a size 6, brings into play... Bonefish,box fish,cudas,this thing the call a Chapin(like a parrot fish) and a Permit (but I would never plan anything around those assholes)
2) This white sparkle minnow type deal on a size 2 for Tarpon, snook, Tilapia, Peacocks plus cudas/jacks 
HMMMM...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Loving this idea dude! I'd be in, we should make it a thing...as for which fly thats pretty tough. Feel like I'd have two options down here in PR as would a lot of people in South Florida.
> 1) Shrimp pattern tie job typical flats fly type thing I do on a size 6, brings into play... Bonefish,box fish,cudas,this thing the call a Chapin(like a parrot fish) and a Permit (but I would never plan anything around those assholes)
> 2) This white sparkle minnow type deal on a size 2 for Tarpon, snook, Tilapia, Peacocks plus cudas/jacks
> HMMMM...


De donde te vive en Puerto Rico? Mi esposa es de bayamon.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Aqui en Fajardo bro! Getting on the ferry to head to Vieques this weekend to chase some boners. I've fished Culebra extensively but never been to Vieques pretty pumped.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Have fun dude!!!!!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Aqui en Fajardo bro! Getting on the ferry to head to Vieques this weekend to chase some boners. I've fished Culebra extensively but never been to Vieques pretty pumped.


Spent a week on vieques good stuff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep some kind of clouser might be the ticket
I'll go to my daughters lake to see what the water temp is. There are 5 spices in there that I put in. Bass, blue gill, shell cracker, cat fish and grass carp. So I basically have shots at 3


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Yep some kind of clouser might be the ticket
> I'll go to my daughters lake to see what the water temp is. There are 5 spices in there that I put in. Bass, blue gill, shell cracker, cat fish and grass carp. So I basically have shots at 3


Naw, with 'this warm spell today they might all bite.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flysalt060 said:


> Naw, with 'this warm spell today they might all bite.


What warm spell it was 37 this morning


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is this challenge still on?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I caught a darn fish so I get 5 points. Rethinking my fly black and white clouser turned brown in the lakes I fish. May go to dark wooly bugger


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

It's a fly fishing challenge to see what everyone's #1 fly is.  JK


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> It's a fly fishing challenge to see what everyone's #1 fly is.  JK


View media item 1924


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


>


Chris, a guide buddy of mine came up with a mullet fly pattern many years ago when we did a lot of fishing together, where the head was tied with natural tan deer hair, trimmed for the head, a few strains of gold flash and some white grizzly feathers tied as the tail with large red epoxy eyes like yours (maybe even one size bigger) and a heavy hook to cause it to sink better. We use to catch the snot out of reds, snook and big trout on that fly back in the day. I like your since it uses extra select craft fur that is not buoyant and therefor, you can get away with a smaller thinner wire hook. I hated throwing those thick shank hooks he use to tie that fly on. Funny thing is, if I called him up today to go out fishing with me, that would be the 1st fly he'd throw on and for what it's worth, it's his go-to Tampa Bay, Gulf Coast fly and he's caught a lot of fish on that fly. Me too!









Anyways, I'm sure you will do well with that pattern. 

Ted


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...I was stuck on shrimp patterns and gurglers when I started out. But then a couple of buddies finally convinced me to throw more baitfish patterns. This one is money in water less than 8-10" because it can be cast for distance, lands light, and sinks nice for an unweighted fly. As a result, the foxtrot mullet pattern is very prevalent among the guys I tie and fish with. 

I always have 3-4 in my box now...regardless of time of year...

This was my redfish fly swap contribution and I think a few guys caught fish with them, which was cool to see.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...I was stuck on shrimp patterns and gurglers when I started out. But then a couple of buddies finally convinced me to throw more baitfish patterns. This one is money in water less than 8-10" because it can be cast for distance, lands light, and sinks nice for an unweighted fly. As a result, the foxtrot mullet pattern is very prevalent among the guys I tie and fish with.
> 
> I always have 3-4 in my box now...regardless of time of year...


Trust me, it's a good late fall, winter time and spring time pattern when most of the white bait leaves the flat. We use this fly mostly in deeper but still wade water depth since it pushes water and looks like a natural mullet and mostly blind casting it. Also trust me when I tell you'll catch more reds on fly in deeper water than ultra skinny stuff. They let their guard down when the water is deeper and will eat better.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure. But I loathe, hate, avoid blind casting as much as is humanly possible. (The only exception is a gurgler around the mangroves.)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Had one fly the other night. Caught a Florida inshore slam the 1st 3 fish I caught.

1st fish... A good spotted seatrout









2nd fish, a small red....










The lip gripper was due to those fish don't like to be landed by hand in the dark, while a porpoise was circling the boat. Lol Snook are a different story.

3rd thru 8th fish.... All small snook -20-22" and not worth taking pics of.

9th-15th fish, baseball bat size ladyfish, still not worth taking pics of.

16-20th fish.... small ladyfish, the fly was officially shredded and that was my signal that it was time to go home. Never put the boat on a plane (idle speed only) and total fish time on the water was 2hrs, which included launching and loading.

Not too bad considering using only 1 fly. The fly?? No, I'd have to kill ya! 

Ted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am going to tie some Willy bugers for fresh water to try to catch up with Ted


----------

